

Ask HN: What grammatical tense should I use when I commit to a repo? - loeschg

Added functionality x to service y?
Adding "?
Adds "?
Will add "?
======
loeschg
Yep. Been discussed. [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3580013/should-i-use-
past...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3580013/should-i-use-past-or-
present-tense-in-git-commit-messages)

The tl;dr - use present tense if working on large distributed (open-source)
project where the commit may or may not be used. Use past tense if the change
isn't really optional (people basically can only merge/rebase)... which
applies to most projects.

